# Jonas Kaufmann interview (new)



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

...for the run of "Faust" in HD.


----------



## CSTM (Jul 10, 2012)

*Jonas Kaufmann interview (new...*

I became a member in order to read the essay you wrote.
Why can't I read the interview essay? I keep clicking, but nothing opens!

Is the article too old? Did I come too late?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

It works fine for me....?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

And for me.....


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Works ok for me as well ... (USA: Arizona)


----------

